# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  кирдик?

## sperk

Что такое слово "кирдик"?
Спасибо  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFFedIbBleM

----------


## Crocodile

> Что такое слово "кирдик"?
> Спасибо  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFFedIbBleM

 Это украинский вариант слова "кирдык". http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/%D0% ... 1%8B%D0%BA  ::

----------


## Оля

> Что такое [s:2zhsxpsn]слово[/s:2zhsxpsn] "кирдык"?

 Or:
Что означает слово "кирдык"? 
В ролике совершенно четко говорят "кирд*ы*к" (не "кирд*и*к"). Я еще встречала написание "кердык". Не знаю, как правильно.   ::   
Означает "things are going very badly".   ::  (but veeeeery colloquial)

----------


## Crocodile

> В ролике совершенно четко говорят "кирд*ы*к" (не "кирд*и*к").

 Вот, рекомендую ознакомиться:   

> Кирдик і гаплик 
> Весняне загострення – річ у принципі по-гуманному зрозуміла. З першими ластівками народ наш потерпає від авітамінозу, депресій і, як наслідок, відсутності нормального сексу. Якщо взимку йому просто гаплик і не хочеться жити, то ранньої весни нашому життєлюбному народу хочеться повіситись. Йому просто кирдик. Не рятує ні млява черемша, ні заморські помаранчі, ні перманентний алкоголізм. Одна надія на квітневу редиску і зелену цибулю. Хоча народ наш не вішається. Виживає наш народ, бо мріє таки дожити до редиски з цибулею. Вішаються одиниці, тобто особистості.

----------


## Zaya

> В ролике совершенно четко говорят "кирд*ы*к" (не "кирд*и*к"). Я еще встречала написание "кердык". Не знаю, как правильно.

 Я только «кирдык» знаю.  

> (but veeeeery colloquial)

 Ага. Одно из тех слов, которые не найдешь в словаре. )

----------


## Crocodile



----------


## gRomoZeka

Правильное написание (по-русски) "кирдык". В приведенном тобой отрывке тоже четко слышится "Ы". 
И думаю, что тема будет неполной без этой классической сцены из "Брата-1".    ::   
[video:2daqd0uh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZm1P_xS1aQ[/video:2daqd0uh] 
Жаль, что обрезали кусок, где к герою подходит Кэт и говорит: "Ну чего ты к нему пристал? Он француз ваще.."  ::

----------


## Ramil

Конец, капут, амба, абзац, кирдык, пипец, п...ц и т. д.
В общем-то, почти всё -- синонимы.

----------

